# Woodstock Trad. Shoot



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

Any ATer"s going to the Woodstock Trad. Shoot in March?


----------



## rmarchand (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm thinking of showing up to see some buddies of mine.


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll be the old guy in the corner twisting up few string's, were you at Mildmay last year?


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

What are the equipment rules for the 'TRAD' shoot? Don't want to show up and not be able to participate with my equipment.

John


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

I think as long as it doesn't have wheel's on it your good to go.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

I wouldn't count on that and that's why I am asking. Some of these TRAD shoots don't like guys coming with metal and fiberglass recurves or Olympic style set ups. Been more than once someone has shown up to be told they cant shoot cause their equipment doesn't conform to their version of TRAD.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I will be there as usual if an OAA legal RU bow is allowed. I always enjoy that shoot, except that bloody walk up the hill 😃


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

rockin_johny said:


> What are the equipment rules for the 'TRAD' shoot? Don't want to show up and not be able to participate with my equipment.
> 
> John


Not too many bother even keeping score, so I doubt it will be a problem. If it is just buy a longbow from Paul Williams when you get there so you can carry it with you and use it when you go to a shoot. That eliminates all the whining, er sorry, I meant confusion, about the rules.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

mhlbdonny said:


> That eliminates all the whining, er sorry, I meant confusion, about the rules.


Now that's the kind of comment that never helps isn't it. If asking whether a bow from one of the legitimate OAA Trad classes will be allowed is whining then there's no hope.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't think asking the equipment restrictions is unreasonable. I am more than willing to make the 2 hour drive to Woodstock to shoot and have an enjoyable day, but I am not willing to make that drive if my metal riser, carbon limbed recurve that shoots carbon arrows off an elevated rest is not allowed.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

bigjono why not get a bow that shoots off the shelf not built up higher than 1/4 inch .. and no stab or weights ...I shoot metal risers and wood as well and have never .... never .... never had a issue yet ....


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Got plenty of them Ted, I'm just not shooting them right now so it pays to check if the few Trad shoots I bother with now are catering for all OAA trad classes or not. If not I might shoot something else as I enjoy this shoot but I prefer to shoot the same bow all year. Not whining just checking.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

is this the club you had trouble with equipment with before even though you did all the honourable things..


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

No it's not Ted. It wasn't the club that had the problem, that was Royal City, they are good guys there, it was a group of Neo Trads imposing their issues on others.


----------



## rmarchand (Aug 15, 2013)

there will be no issue with the equipment anyone is shooting, providing it is a selfbow, flatbow, recurve or longbow.... it is not a tournament,there are no prizes issued.... people are there to have a good time, meet up with like minded friends and enjoy a great meal in the evening..... keep score if you like, but it means nothing....come on out, shoot to your hearts content and enjoy the weekend...more shoots need to be like this one.
Rick


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks Rick See you at the shoot. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Great, thanks Rick. I always have a blast at your shoot.


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

Been attending this shoot for years. Hope it warms up a bit.

P.S....don't stay for the wild game dinner afterwards : ^ ))


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

Bigjono said:


> Now that's the kind of comment that never helps isn't it. If asking whether a bow from one of the legitimate OAA Trad classes will be allowed is whining then there's no hope.


Check rockin johnnys sarcastic TRAD guys comments John. If he doesn't want attitude he shouldn't give it. Very few of these clubs are OAA and they're not obligated to follow OAA rules. You know it doesn't matter to me what you shoot, its all good.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

mhlbdonny said:


> Check rockin johnnys sarcastic TRAD guys comments John. If he doesn't want attitude he shouldn't give it. Very few of these clubs are OAA and they're not obligated to follow OAA rules. You know it doesn't matter to me what you shoot, its all good.


What sarcastic comment? The one where I ask what equipment is allowed or the one where I state a fact about not being Abe to shoot at events because equipment didn't meet their requirements. 

I realize not all clubs run under OAA rules that is why I asked what equipment is allowed. Question asked and answered so stop stirring the pot


----------

